# Epson Stylus SX515W black ink not printing



## pjhoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Can anyone help me, Please...
My Epson Stylus SX515W has been set up at home for wireless printing for many months now and working perfectly. 
However, a week ago it decided it does not want to print black at all, other three colours are fine, and print perfectly in the nozzle check facility. I have repeatedly cleaned, checked and now i have attempted to realign print heads, but of course cannot as I only get the second two test patterns to select from (All of which has used up loads of ink too).
It is not a computer problem as the printer is a stand alone and is the same whether I print from my laptop or just with the printer itself.
Please, please help, as I use it a lot and I am falling behind with so much that I need to print out and can't. 

Pjhoney 

PS It is very worrying that so many people are having the same problem with this printer... Epson Stylus SX510W, according to another problem solving site. I do not know if there was a solution on that site as they charge for solutions, so I came away.!


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Unfortunately, Epson printers are more prone to become clogged with dried up ink compared to other brands, and it's not just the SX515W.

Unless you print at least half a page using all the colours every day, there's a risk of the nozzles getting blocked up.
You can buy special cleaning cartridges which contain a safe solvent instead of ink, they might do the trick.
However, they didn't work for my Epson printer last year so I had to throw it in the skip & I bought a Canon. That's no problem with blocking up.

Cleaning cartridges here: http://www.internet-ink.co.uk/epson-cleaning-cartridges/


----------



## pjhoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Ohhh, That's not good!
I've had Epsons for years and had no problems, and I do tend to print either lots, or nothing for ages. 
I like Epson usually cos I do a lot of Photo printing as I restore old photo's and find that the quality is really good. But I wanted a wireless printer so bought this one...
Well, thanks for replying, I appreciate it a lot. I'll try the cleaner, and have a moan at epson and see what they say
Cheers
Pjhoney


----------



## sopwell (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi pj,
I'm having the same problem. It just dont print black ink. Just after 1 year old and out of warranttee.
How frustrating. Really like the printer and then it now stopped recognising all the cartridges as well.
Anyone knows whats wrong with the printer or better still, have a solution?
many thx.
sopwell


----------



## pjhoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Pip22,
I use internet-ink for my inks already so I looked for a cleaning cartridge, but they don't make them for that model...


----------



## Shazzadouglas (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, i`m having exactly the same problem. I`ve changed the black ink a few times, everything else working ok just the flipping black not working at all!! Anyone got any solutions as my printer is only a few months old.

Shaz


----------

